
Windows 10 Latest Update Is Wrecking PCs for Some Users - ytNumbers
https://www.windowslatest.com/2020/04/06/windows-10-update-kb4541335-is-wrecking-pcs/
======
eucryphia
Yes, 4 year old custom HP 820z I updated 4 year old W10 on a separate boot
drive, resulted in 4 seconds of windows icon then black screen with prompt.

It's my kids 3d modeller, renderer, she runs old non updated W7 due to
frequent routine upgrade problems in the past.

Previous update of W10 upgrade on Samsung Laptop/tablet disabled WIFI.

